# SiriusXM Radio no workie!



## KnightRiderKitt

Has anyone been able to get SiriusXM to work in their new Model S? I've been trying off and on for a week now to no avail. I've "chatted" with them several times and they don't seem to know what to do. I have an active subscription, the radio and all the channels show up, I've "refreshed" the signal several times and nothing seems to work....no sound at all.


----------



## JasonF

I haven't had SiriusXM in years now, but I remember it used to make the channels disappear if the subscription wasn't active. You would only get one channel and it would tell you to subscribe. So it probably recognizes the subscription.

Is there a signal indicator that shows the quality of signal you're getting?


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

Thanks for your input. It's totally different that my other vehicles which have actual radios and a small Nav. screen. I didn't see any channel for the subscription (Ch. 184, IIRC), but it did show all the channels (many without descriptions) before I got the subscription. Now, with it, it shows the descriptions but no sound. I also haven't seen anything that shows signal strength and there is no external satellite radio antenna like on my other vehicles. I pulled it out of the garage to the "open sky" as indicated before I requested a "refresh". I've tried it 3 times and it goes through the motions but nothing changes. 

I thought maybe it will only do streaming, but yesterday when I chatted with customer support, the gal added streaming from one of my other vehicles that wasn't using the streaming feature. I guess I'll be calling them again tomorrow to see it they can figure it out. I do have SiriusXM's "Advanced Technical Support", but they're only open during the week. If they can't figure it out tomorrow, I'll be calling them on Monday.

The other streaming service I haven't been able to make work is Amazon Prime Video. Netflix was a piece of cake. Wonder if Jeff Bezos sabotaged Prime Video, since I've heard he and Elon don't care much for each other.


----------



## JasonF

Have you tried holding down both scroll wheels until the MCU reboots?


----------



## Dharon

KnightRiderKitt said:


> Has anyone been able to get SiriusXM to work in their new Model S? I've been trying off and on for a week now to no avail. I've "chatted" with them several times and they don't seem to know what to do. I have an active subscription, the radio and all the channels show up, I've "refreshed" the signal several times and nothing seems to work....no sound at all.


I've been going thru it a lot…on and off-set up mobile service and received call from SC. Told me they are working on it. Would need new update. Now working. I have 2021.32.22 so watch for that.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

Thanks, *Dharon,* I just checked and that is the version i have right now. Have any secrets on how to get audio out of it? I've done several "signal refreshes" and that hasn't worked....so far.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

OK, I called their tech. support and they got it working. I had to turn off bluetooth and shut down everything for 3 minutes. Then turn the car back on and reboot the system and restart bluetooth. Don't know what the bluetooth shutoff has to do with it but, anyway, now it works. 

Thanks for your help guys. I've been on numerous automotive forums for about 16 years now, and they have all been very helpful in solving problems and answering questions. 

Again, thanks to all and keep the forums going.


----------



## SpokaneAl

SiriusXM has been working fine for me since we picked up our Plaid at the end of September. I was just enjoying the Grateful Dead channel this morning on my drive.


----------



## rchesnut7

I've had SiriusXM in my Teslas for years now, first the Model S and now the X. From time to time, with updates, it briefly disappears but always comes back. But a couple of weeks ago, an update removed SiriusXM from my menu and when it didn't come back right away, I called and was told it's not coming back. When I told Tesla that it was important to me and I had paid for the subscription, and they gave me no notice, their response was basically....yeah, well, it's not coming back. What's going on?


----------



## garsh

rchesnut7 said:


> I've had SiriusXM in my Teslas for years now, first the Model S and now the X. From time to time, with updates, it briefly disappears but always comes back. But a couple of weeks ago, an update removed SiriusXM from my menu and when it didn't come back right away, I called and was told it's not coming back. When I told Tesla that it was important to me and I had paid for the subscription, and they gave me no notice, their response was basically....yeah, well, it's not coming back. What's going on?


I've moved your post to an existing thread on the subject. Perhaps someone here can be of help.


----------



## RickO2018

rchesnut7 said:


> I've had SiriusXM in my Teslas for years now, first the Model S and now the X. From time to time, with updates, it briefly disappears but always comes back. But a couple of weeks ago, an update removed SiriusXM from my menu and when it didn't come back right away, I called and was told it's not coming back. When I told Tesla that it was important to me and I had paid for the subscription, and they gave me no notice, their response was basically....yeah, well, it's not coming back. What's going on?


The fact that SiriusXM was available surprised me. How? Is it simply bluetooth from your phone account? I've had SiriusXM for many years on my other cars, yet never found any indication it was available on my M3 (Premium audio) until I read this quote and these posts today: Apparently Standard Connectivity will be limited to 8 years. 

"...The Standard Connectivity package has always been available for free to all Tesla vehicles and includes a slew of basic connectivity features, such as satellite navigation, Bluetooth, USB playback, and FM radio. *For Tesla owners in North America, the package also includes SiriusXM satellite radio."*

Can anyone give me a hint as to how to find and connect to it?

Thanks


----------



## Bigriver

RickO2018 said:


> The fact that SiriusXM was available surprised me. How? Is it simply bluetooth from your phone account?


SiriusXM is available on model S and Model X. AFAIK, it was always a part of the upgraded sound package (which I believe might have been called Premium, not to be confused with Premium connectivity) which was an option until about mid 2018. It then became a part of the base configuration for model S and X. 

It has never been offered for model 3 or model Y.


----------



## RickO2018

Thank you! Good to know I wasn’t missing anything as obvious as this. The article I quoted from wasn’t correct when it stated “all Tesla.” Connecting via my phone is fine considering the music options that are available anyway.


----------

